# Test/Review of Charger Xtar VP2



## HKJ (May 19, 2014)

[SIZE=+3]Charger Xtar VP2[/SIZE]














Xtar has many good LiIon chargers, this is an upgrade to their most advanced charger the VP1. It has two channels, each with a voltmeter, 3 current settings and 3 voltage settings. It can also be used as a usb power box.



 

 

 



It comes in a cardboard box with a window.






In the box is the charger, a power supply, a car adapter, a instruction sheet, a warranty card and a sheet about LiIon batteries.
The sheet about LiIon list the advantage with using LiIon batteries and has a table with the 3 different types that this charger can handle.






The charger has a DC connector for power input, a usb output and a voltage switch. The actual position of the voltage switch is shown on the display of the charger, when no batteries are in the charger, I believe this is a very good idea.










The slots have raised battery connections, i.e. flat top batteries can be used. The slider works very smooth and can take batteries from 30mm to 71.2mm. 






On the top of the charger is a switch to select charge current, it can select between 0.25A, 0.50A and 1.00A, the current will be the same in both slots. There is also two leds to show when the batteries are full. The leds are red when charging and green at other times. When usb output is activated the one for the usb battery is used to show the battery charge state.
Below the switch is the display, by holding the switch down the display can be turned off/on (but not the leds), this will not affect any function in the charger.






Here is the display captured during startup, where all elements can be seen.













When there is no battery in the charger, the display will show the selected charge voltage, this will also be shown if the switch is changed during charge. The selected current will be shown between the two voltage displays.






During charge the display will show the actual battery voltage and the battery icon is animated.

The user interface is a good upgrade from VP1 with the charge leds and the white background lightning is shield much better on this charger.
The voltmeter has a good precision, when charging it will show slightly above the battery voltage, as expected. Sadly it will not really work above max. charge voltage: it will show one value and then stop updating.






Xtar has recently started adding a product verification code to their equipment. This code can be verified on their website.




































The charger can handle 70 mm long batteries, inclusive flat top cells.



[SIZE=+2]Measurements[/SIZE]



Changing the voltage selector will restart charging. 
Below 2.0 volt the charge current is 1.5 mA. 
Between 0.15 volt and 2.0 volt the battery symbol will flash and voltage will be updated, but it need 1 volt to start this mode (Led is red). 
Between 2.0 and 2.9 volt the charger current is about 50mA/50mA/80mA in the 3 current ranges (Led is red). 
Above 2.9 volt the regular CC/CV is used, see curve below. 
Without power it will discharge the battery with about 12mA on usb channel and 5mA on the other channel. 
With power it will charge with about 0.3 mA when the battery is full. 
Build in voltmeter is within +/-0.01 volt when not charging. 
Build in voltmeter about +0.01 volt at 0.25A 
Build in voltmeter about +0.02 volt at 1.00A 
The voltmeter can show voltages from 0.01 volt to above 4.35 volt, but will freeze the reading, when it is above selected charge voltage and not resume updating, before voltage is below again. 
When selecting charge voltage without a battery in the charge the voltmeter shows selected voltage. 
Charge will restart if battery voltage drops to 3.9 volt (3.3 in LiFePO4 mode). 
The charger will restart when a battery is inserted or power is cycled. 
Because each channel is independent, the different voltages varies between the channels with a small amount. 







First charge curve shows a very nice CC/CV curve with a termination about 70mA. This is a very good charge curve.






The other channel does also work fine.











Different capacity batteries, need different charge time.






Reducing the charge current to 0.5A, does reduce the termination current slightly and it uses the same good CC/CV curve.






The 0.25A charge current uses same termination as 0.5A, this time the termination current is on the high side.






Trying to provoke the charger with my old 16340 cell does not show any problems, the charger handles it nicely.






Reducing the charge current to the 16340, makes the curve more smooth.







A 14500 cell at 0.5A works fine.






Same with a 18350 at 0.5A.






There is not much difference between charging one and two cells at the same time.






Using an external 12V supply, the charger draws nearly 1A while charging.






M1: 43,4°C, M2: 42,1°C, M3: 44,3°C, HS1: 59,2°C






M1: 43,2°C, M2: 41,8°C, M3: 44,2°C, HS1: 56,0°C
There is no surprise in the temperature profile: The electronic generates some heat, this makes the usb connector hot and increases the temperature of the batteries.






The charger needs about 10 seconds to turn on and will always turn on at the 0.25A setting.






When selecting a higher current, the charger will slowly increase the charge current, until the new setting is reached.






A chemistry change stops the charger and restarts it a bit later.



[SIZE=+1]3.0 and 3.2 volt batteries (LiFePO4)[/SIZE]

Some LiIon are marked 3.0 volt, they are usual 3.2 volt LiFePO4 batteries and must be charge with a 3.6 volt charger. The VP2 has a setting for this.






Again the charge does a nice CC/CV and turns off when the battery is full.






I did start with the cell fully discharged and the charger starts reviewing the cell, first going to full current when the voltage reach 2.9 volt.
It does not adjust that setting when changing battery voltage. The actual charge curve is fine.



[SIZE=+1]4.35 volt charging (Switch at 3.8 volt)[/SIZE]

A few LiIon batteries can be charged with a higher voltage than the usual 4.2 volt, either 4.30 volt or 4.35 volt. This charger supports the 4.35 volt type, the 4.30 volt type must be charged with 4.20 volt or can be charged with the 4.35 volt if the voltage of the charger is slightly low (This *MUST* be verified on the charger first).






The 4.35V charging does also look perfect.



[SIZE=+1]USB output[/SIZE]



Does not turn output off automatic when unloaded, this requires a button press. 
Usb output is coded as Apple 1A 
Display is off when using usb output. 
The green led is on above 3.5 volt battery voltage. 
The red led is on above 3.15 volt battery voltage. 
Below 3.15 volt the red led is flashing. 
When a lower voltage led indication has been activated, the battery must be removed to reset it. 
Usb will discharge the battery with 24mA when nothing is connected, but it is turned on. 
Only one slot is used for usb output power. 
Usb output can only be used when the charger is without 12 volt power. 
The usb output has a fairly high current drain, also when off. I.e. do not store batteries in the charger (It can drain a battery in about 10 days). 







The usb output is very stable, even at 2A load, I would have preferred that there was a overload cutout.






The usb output has no problems with a 1A load, the efficiency is about 90% and it turns off the output when the battery is down to 3 volt. This looks very good.






Same with 0.5A load (I let the recording run for a few hours after the output turned off).










Other battery capacities changes the time the output is on, but the function is still good.






There is very little noise in the output, 8mV rms and 60mVpp with a 1A load.






Reducing the load to 0.5A, does also reduce the noise to 6mV rms and 50mVpp.



Testing the mains transformer with 2500 volt and 5000 volt between mains and low volt side, did not show any safety problems.



[SIZE=+2]Conclusion[/SIZE]

This charger can be used for nearly all LiIon batteries on the market and will charge them correctly. The usb output delivers very clean power, but it lacks a overload cutout.

This charger is a nice update to the VP1 charger and like the VP1 I will call it a *very good* charger.

Is there a reason to upgrade from the VP1? The actual charging is the same, but VP2 support more chemistries, larger batteries and it has a very visible led, showing when it is finished with charging. If you are using or going to use any of these batteries that it now support, an upgrade might be a good idea.


Could I wish for more in this charger? The answer is yes, there are a few minor details I would have liked: 0.1A setting (Some small lights use very small LiIon batteries) and 4.30 volt charging. 



[SIZE=+3]Notes[/SIZE]

The charger was supplied by Xtar for review.

Here is an explanation on how I did the above charge curves: How do I test a charger


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 19, 2014)

Thanks for the review, as always.

Can you use the 4.35v (3.8v) charging mode to charge up true 4.30v cells and just watch for the voltmeter to hit 4.30v and remove those cells?

I'm kind of confused by this, or will it not hurt a 4.30v cell to be charged up to 4.35v (+/- .05v tolerance?).

Chris


----------



## x-ray (May 19, 2014)

One of the most in depth and informative reviews I have read in a long time!

Thanks for putting in the time & hard work :thumbsup:


----------



## HKJ (May 19, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Can you use the 4.35v (3.8v) charging mode to charge up true 4.30v cells and just watch for the voltmeter to hit 4.30v and remove those cells?



You can, but it would not be fully charged.




ChrisGarrett said:


> I'm kind of confused by this, or will it not hurt a 4.30v cell to be charged up to 4.35v (+/- .05v tolerance?).



If the charger only charges to 4.35 volt it would be within tolerance, but it could charge to 4.38 or 4.4 volt, that would be within tolerance for a 4.35 volt cell, but not for a 4.3 volt cell.
I.e. you must measure the voltage during charge (When the display shows near 4.35 volt), if the voltage stays below 4.35 volt, the charger is fine for 4.30 volt batteries.


----------



## HKJ (May 19, 2014)

x-ray said:


> One of the most in depth and informative reviews I have read in a long time!
> 
> Thanks for putting in the time & hard work :thumbsup:



Thank you, but I did publish it to fast, I had forgotten two curves, they are included now.


----------



## ven (May 19, 2014)

Many thanks HKJ as always you excellent reviews are greatly appreciated:thumbsup:,i had already crossed the Ts,you have dotted the Is :laughing:

It a must buy for me,by end of next week i should have one in my possession ...................thanks again:twothumbs


----------



## dwong (May 19, 2014)

thanks for the review.


----------



## TEEJ (May 19, 2014)

Thank you Sir for yet another in your extensive series of in depth reviews. 

I wish they had a 6 bay version. ..but, this looks like an excellent choice for cell pairs.


----------



## oKtosiTe (May 20, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> Thank you Sir for yet another in your extensive series of in depth reviews.
> 
> I wish they had a 6 bay version. ..but, this looks like an excellent choice for cell pairs.


Just get three and get the added benefit of being able to charge three phones at the same time. :laughing:
HKJ: thanks for the review. It looks like this is the one I've been waiting for, glad it turned out to live up to my expectations.


----------



## newbie66 (May 20, 2014)

Is it healthy to charge a Keepower 14500(840mAh) at 0.5A using this charger?


----------



## HKJ (May 20, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Is it healthy for me to charge a Keepower 14500(840mAh) at 0.5A using this charger?



No problem in that. Check my "Supported batteries table" it has a column with recommended currents for different battery sizes.


----------



## newbie66 (May 20, 2014)

HKJ said:


> No problem in that. Check my "Supported batteries table" it has a column with recommended currents for different battery sizes.



Oh I see, thanks. I have been using 0.25A to charge and it takes years to do so. Now I can get it charged faster.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 20, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> Oh I see, thanks. I have been using 0.25A to charge and it takes years to do so. Now I can get it charged faster.



I now use the 250mA rates for my 16340s and 10440s, 500mA for my 14500s, 17670s and older Sony 2000mAh 18650 laptop pulls and then 1A for my fresher 18650s.

Chris


----------



## newbie66 (May 20, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I now use the 250mA rates for my 16340s and 10440s, 500mA for my 14500s, 17670s and older Sony 2000mAh 18650 laptop pulls and then 1A for my fresher 18650s.
> 
> Chris




Good advice. Will save these details for future reference.


----------



## dts71 (May 20, 2014)

Nice review as always! 
It would be nice with a VP4 with support for 4 batteries and 2A.
A discharge test to check capacity would also be sweet.


----------



## G.Brooks (May 21, 2014)

Thank you for the review ! Just bought one


----------



## BloodLust (May 21, 2014)

Awesome as always HJK.
I purchase the VP2 a few days ago along with a Fenix ARB-L2 2600mAh 18650 battery.
The XTAR MC1 will become my travel charger due to its size.

I purchased these items based on your reviews and tests and am very satisfied with them. Thanks for all the effort!

Just wondering though if you could do a review of the Nitecore batteries if you happen to have them and if ever you get a Fenix 3400mAh 18650.
It's just so hard to purchase good 19650s where I'm from and these are the few that are accessible. The vape shops here mainly sell unprotected cells and most of them are xxxFIRE brands.

Thanks again!


----------



## HKJ (May 21, 2014)

BloodLust said:


> Just wondering though if you could do a review of the Nitecore batteries if you happen to have them and if ever you get a Fenix 3400mAh 18650.
> It's just so hard to purchase good 19650s where I'm from and these are the few that are accessible. The vape shops here mainly sell unprotected cells and most of them are xxxFIRE brands.



Mostly I review the batteries dealers/manufacturers ships to me, when I run out of them I buy batteries that I believe is interesting to review (for one reason or another).
3100/3400mAh batteries are not very interesting to review anymore, because they all contain the same Panasonic cell and only have minor differences in protection and size. Some of the new high current cells are much more interesting.
I might test the Nitecore some day, but at the current time I have a queue of batteries to test.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 21, 2014)

HKJ said:


> Mostly I review the batteries dealers/manufacturers ships to me, when I run out of them I buy batteries that I believe is interesting to review (for one reason or another).
> 3100/3400mAh batteries are not very interesting to review anymore, because they all contain the same Panasonic cell and only have minor differences in protection and size. Some of the new high current cells are much more interesting.
> I might test the Nitecore some day, but at the current time I have a queue of batteries to test.



I think that as of right now, the E-cig guys are on the cutting edge of 'testing/utilizing' battery technology and pushing the envelope when it comes to sucking the last bit of juice out of a cell(s) and doing it at 8-10A+, or sub-ohm territory, which pretty much fries these cells in a matter of months, if not weeks, when vaping on the edge, like many do.

I think that the technology, focus (sales) and experimentation has shifted from us dorky flashlight guys, who are ........ over an extra 200-300mAh in a 700LM light, or whether these PCBs are better than those, all the while, the E-cig guys (and I'm only a cigar smoker) are blasting their way down to .1 ohms in their mechs (modified) and killing (through hard use) these great hybrid cells like the Sony VTC-5/4s, Pannie PDs/PFs/BDs (?) and then the Efest Purples, LGs, Samsungs and Sanyos.

All but the hotwire flashlight guys are wussies these days, when it comes to putting li-ions through the rigors.

Testing those would be interesting and when you test them, bang on them hard! I want to see some pictures of small outdoors fires.

I hear that the Czechs are now making good surplus gas masks, for cheap, so you should be fine.

Chris


----------



## HKJ (May 21, 2014)

I have already tested some of the high current batteries and more will be added. Without modifying my equipment I can only test with 30A, that is slightly above 0.1ohm. Generally I try to stay within a battery's rating and I do not expect to see any fires.
I do believe that some vapors are reading my battery test and probably also charger test.


----------



## ven (May 21, 2014)

I have a vp2 on the way,UK price from my supplier 1st class post £30 which imo is good.Thanks you again :twothumbs


----------



## python (May 21, 2014)

Awesome as always HJK.
The Xtar VP2 is on my wish list


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 21, 2014)

HKJ said:


> I do believe that some vapors are reading my battery test and probably also charger test.



I know they do because I've been on some E-cig boards where they've linked your site.

There's also some other guy in Germany that does tests for these cells/chargers in a similar fashion and I've seen links to his data as well.

I think that you're a bit more thorough, however and I like your presentations better!

Keep up the good work and enjoy your fame!

Chris


----------



## ven (May 21, 2014)

I am an ecig guy nd tbh don't push it as find I get good vape from 4.0v from a 2.0ohm aty,pany 3400 etc are fine,have many samsung ,pany,sany cells specifically for my mods.

Tried buildables bit too much faffing,so I meet in middle ,decent mod and tank,decent fluid Nd happy with results as now 18months cig free.Its a hobby in itself regarding cells ,mods,tanks etc








I run this of mainly pany 3400 along with LG ,after a day I top cells off on sp1 at 1A and done within 20-30 mins.Rotate cells of the 6 I keep in cupboard .




So I will use the vp2 along with the sp1 for my mod cells
lg




may try some 4.35v soon too:twothumbs


----------



## TEEJ (May 21, 2014)

My pocket 445 nm laser can light a cigarette about 10' away. :devil:


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 21, 2014)

From what I gathered via my limited reading is once you go sub ohm, even down to .2 and .1 ohms, that is a threshold where a lot of cells will be taxed heavily and where E-cig guys get separated from the 'casual/conservative' li-ion users into the hardcore pioneers.

It was an interesting, albeit limited, read.

Chris


----------



## Mr. Tone (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the review. This looks like another great charger from Xtar and also has included more functionality that users were requesting/hoping for. Your reviews are very thorough and helpful, HKJ.


----------



## oKtosiTe (May 22, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> Thanks for the review. This looks like another great charger from Xtar and also has included more functionality that users were requesting/hoping for. Your reviews are very thorough and helpful, HKJ.


Heh, I was requesting almost exactly this charger on their Facebook page about a year ago. Pleasantly surprised they added the voltage switch on top of what otherwise matches my request perfectly.


----------



## Slumber (May 22, 2014)

So with the termination current on the 0.25A setting being on the high side, does this mean 16340 cells won't be fully charged? I noticed mine drop down to about 4.16 pretty quick after the light goes green. I attributed it to the fact that the cells are about 2 years old.


----------



## HKJ (May 22, 2014)

Slumber Pass said:


> So with the termination current on the 0.25A setting being on the high side, does this mean 16340 cells won't be fully charged? I noticed mine drop down to about 4.16 pretty quick after the light goes green. I attributed it to the fact that the cells are about 2 years old.



Yes, but it is a very small difference, probably in the range of 1% to 2% capacity. Very few chargers has a low enough termination current for small cells.

I did some test with 18650 batteries and termination current here: http://lygte-info.dk/info/BatteryChargeVoltageCurrent UK.html I hope to expand on this later on. 
Originally the idea was to do that when my 2012 battery test was finished, but it is not finished yet after nearly 2½ year. Today I have more equipment and may be able to use some other equipment for this test.


----------



## Slumber (May 23, 2014)

Thanks HKJ, I appreciate the info as always.


----------



## newbie66 (May 23, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> My pocket 445 nm laser can light a cigarette about 10' away. :devil:



What brand of laser are you using and where did you buy it from? Not WickedLasers right? Expensive...


----------



## candle lamp (May 23, 2014)

Excellent test review as always. HKJ! :thumbsup:

Thanks a lot for your time and effort.

Just a shame that the charger drains batteries fairly quickly while using the USB output. :thinking: Is it difficult for Xtar to upgrade the charger not to do that in the future?


----------



## HKJ (May 23, 2014)

candle lamp said:


> Just a shame that the charger drains batteries fairly quickly while using the USB output. :thinking: Is it difficult for Xtar to upgrade the charger not to do that in the future?



I do not really see it as a big problem with a charger, it is very easy to add/remove the battery. For short trips (i.e. a few days) you can leave the batteries in. For longer trips it is necessary to store the batteries outside the charger.
With a usb power box, this would have been a big no-no.

It would probably not be that difficult to change the circuit to less reduce the current draw, but it would probably require a couple of internal test version of the charge hardware before it is working perfectly, i.e. it is not something I would expect get fixed within the next couple of months.


----------



## candle lamp (May 23, 2014)

HKJ said:


> I do not really see it as a big problem with a charger, it is very easy to add/remove the battery. For short trips (i.e. a few days) you can leave the batteries in. For longer trips it is necessary to store the batteries outside the charger.
> With a usb power box, this would have been a big no-no.
> 
> It would probably not be that difficult to change the circuit to less reduce the current draw, but it would probably require a couple of internal test version of the charge hardware before it is working perfectly, i.e. it is not something I would expect get fixed within the next couple of months.



I agree with you completely. It's not an big issue and negligible. Just expected Xtar could release the perfect charger, becuase the maker is Xtar. I like the charger.


----------



## ven (May 23, 2014)

Well arrived today and its fantastic,love the display as not used to that,very useful,1st impression........totally wicked:devil:


:twothumbsthanks again for your time ,all your informative excellent reviews


----------



## RetroTechie (May 23, 2014)

ven said:


> Many thanks HKJ as always you excellent reviews are greatly appreciated:thumbsup:


+1 :twothumbs



Slumber Pass said:


> So with the termination current on the 0.25A setting being on the high side, does this mean 16340 cells won't be fully charged?


That's might be a plus as it would make cells last longer (as in: cycle/calendar life). Which imho is a good thing considering the (generally) poor-to-mediocre quality of small cells like 16340. As HKJ said, there's few chargers that are 'perfect' for small cells. And once you get into the CV part of the charge curve, you're up to the last few % of charging anyway.



dts71 said:


> A discharge test to check capacity would also be sweet.


mAh counting during charge, and a discharge function doing the same... That would practically make it an analyzing charger. Since we're talking Li-ions here, no (or not much) point for additional functions like a Maha MH-C9000 has. And yes a few more slots never hurt. 

My Enedepots A8 covers all my Li-ion charging needs _for the moment_. But *if* I were in the market for a new Li-ion charger, this VP2 would be on top of my list. 



HKJ said:


> I do believe that some vapors are reading my battery test and probably also charger test.


I do believe some of us are buying batteries and/or chargers from e-vape shops. I know I have, for some of my battery purchases. So there's definitely overlap between flashlight users & e-vapers!
:grouphug:


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 23, 2014)

I went to dinner last night and as we were walking to the market afterwards, I could see a sign 'Vaper Paradise' and it was brand new. I told the GF to hang on and I popped in. This is the second Vaper store to open in my little neighborhood and I asked if the guy sold batteries for his units. The first guy just had the self-contained units (???).

He first showed me the self contained units, like the other guy did and started mumbling about something as I was explaining bare cells to him. My eyes scanned the case and I saw a grey 18350, or 16340 sitting on the bottom shelf...bingo a Crap-Fire, but then...lo and behold, there are some lime-ish green 18650s...Panasonics from the look of the font.

I started asking and he already had one of those out of the display...NRC18650PFs for $12.99 + 7% tax. He was just the manager and we started talking about that TrustFire and he was already realizing that there are fakes and just bad batteries out there, unlike Duracells and Energizers in the market next door.

The only thing that spooked me about the Pannie PFs, is that their wrapper was more of a 'lime green' and not more of a green green, like my NCR-As.

He seemed to say that they're getting them from a good source and not just some guy on the street corner, but if anybody has genuine NCR PF 2900 hybrids, are they more in line with the typical Panasonic 'green' or are they more of a lime green/chartreuse?

Anyhow, I might go back and visit with him again and see what else he has. I'm pretty good on li-ions right now, but one can never have too many, lol.

Chris


----------



## ven (May 23, 2014)

Yes some vape places are not too well up on cells/chargers,in fact i had to educate my local shop/s a little as in general(from what i have found with 2 franchises anyway) is they know their tanks/ecigs a bit(not that much) ,cells a little and chargers less so.Lots come with ultrafire chargers.

Even provari kits come with $5 *****fire chargers but usually AW cells.

Totally Wicked use samsung(pink) and panasonic 3100 and 3400 cells in UK,one on right (3400)just has their sticker over it. Not cheap too from shop,around $20 equivalent..... They also stock some more unusual,maybe specific for their products like 16650 sanyo 2500mah (have a look on their site).

My next cells will be PFs i think:thumbsup:

PS- I have just been using the vp2 charging lots of cells,well topping off to be more precise ,maybe 16 or so for some lights for a camping trip.
Works very well,its the display that really works for me,actaully seeing the voltage...........fantastic.

Charging up some spares for the v11r,so 16340 i could not change each lane as had on 1A for the 18650s,yes could have 0.5A them so just waited and charged the 16340s after.No biggie at all,would be nice though to have that option for smaller cells,so could have say a 10440 and 18650 ,0.25A and 1A for example unless i am missing something???

:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 23, 2014)

ven said:


> Charging up some spares for the v11r,so 16340 i could not change each lane as had on 1A for the 18650s,yes could have 0.5A them so just waited and charged the 16340s after.No biggie at all,would be nice though to have that option for smaller cells,so could have say a 10440 and 18650 ,0.25A and 1A for example unless i am missing something???
> 
> :thumbsup:



I'm a bit confused. Did you charge up your 16340s at 1A because that's what Bay 1 was charging up your 18650 at?

I'm now charging up all of my 16340s, along with my seldom used 10440s, at 250mA. My AWs are still working well, despite being charged up on my WP2 II at 500mA for many months, but with this new batch of Kinokos and my AWs going forward, it's 250mA for me.

My 14500s and even my 17670s (16650 Sanyos) I'm using 500mA and then for the 18650s, it's 1A.

Time's not a big issue for me, as I have lots of spares.

Chris


----------



## HKJ (May 23, 2014)

ven said:


> would be nice though to have that option for smaller cells,so could have say a 10440 and 18650 ,0.25A and 1A for example unless i am missing something???



I agree, that would be nice, but would require a new display for the charger (A custom display is an expensive part to develop).
It would also make the user interface slightly more demanding, i.e. you would have to select the correct current, before putting the cell in the charger. With the current model you can just put the cell in and later adjust the current.

The LiitoKala has two slots with independent settings (That charger focus on other functions than VP2).


----------



## ven (May 23, 2014)

No Chris,only my 18650s,i could not charge a 16340 next to it unless i dropped to 0.5A,just would be useful to be able to change each channel charge rate independently.

I use 0.5A for my 16340 generally,its lower than what i was using before from my i4 which iirc on 1 or 2 its 0.75A.


----------



## ven (May 23, 2014)

HKJ said:


> I agree, that would be nice, but would require a new display for the charger (A custom display is an expensive part to develop).
> It would also make the user interface slightly more demanding, i.e. you would have to select the correct current, before putting the cell in the charger. With the current model you can just put the cell in and later adjust the current.
> 
> The LiitoKala has two slots with independent settings (That charger focus on other functions than VP2).



Yes true,good point as UI is very important and needs to be kept as user friendly as possible as well as cost.

I am a little disappointed with the new nitecore d2 and d4 as no 4.35 support,i hope for a vp4:twothumbs or vp6:twothumbs that would be pretty much perfection but the option of 2 channels on one charge setting, the other 2 on another(just an example for a 4 channel charger). So 1+2 could be 0.25 and 3+4 @2A for example.


----------



## HKJ (May 23, 2014)

ven said:


> I am a little disappointed with the new nitecore d2 and d4 as no 4.35 support,i hope for a vp4:twothumbs or vp6:twothumbs that would be pretty much perfection but the option of 2 channels on one charge setting, the other 2 on another(just an example for a 4 channel charger). So 1+2 could be 0.25 and 3+4 @2A for example.



I am more disappointed about the low charge current, I prefer 1A for 18650 and some lower settings for smaller batteries. My favourites would probably be something like:
2 settings: 1A and 0.3A
3 settings: 1A, 0.5A, 0.25A or maybe 1A, 0.3A, 0.1A
4 settings: 1A, 0.5A, 0.25A, 0.1A

I do not like the idea with different current in different slots, if I have four slots I want the possibility to charge 4 18650 at once with full current.
Soshine did try to make it, but did not do it correctly: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Soshine SC-S1mix V3 UK.html


----------



## ven (May 23, 2014)

Thanks HKJ for the link/review,yes 4 settings would be great,especially a low 0.1A setting for 10180 cells for example,lots of flexibility there.

Hopefully not too far away a similar charger to the vp2 but with more bays and a lower low:thumbsup:

I guess i could buy another vp2 of course(which i may just do if nothing in pipe line this year)


----------



## HKJ (May 23, 2014)

ven said:


> yes 4 settings would be great,especially a low 0.1A setting for 10180 cells for example,lots of flexibility there.



Exactly, I have many lights with 10180 and other small LiIon batteries and I would like to get a cradle charger, instead of magnet connections.



ven said:


> (which i may just do if nothing in pipe line this year)



I know there is one analyzing charger on the way, but I do not know the specifications. I have not heard about other interesting chargers (But I do not know or hear everything).


----------



## ven (May 23, 2014)

Well that is some good news,look forward to your review:twothumbs

Now i have been spoilt with the vp2 display i am sold now , nothing else will do!! :laughing: .


----------



## RetroTechie (May 23, 2014)

HKJ said:


> 3 settings: 1A, 0.5A, 0.25A or maybe 1A, 0.3A, 0.1A


Yeah, limited # of settings but bigger *range* would be nice. Say 1.5A, 0.4A, 0.1A (or thereabouts).



> I do not like the idea with different current in different slots


Second that. As a 'technical user' I don't quickly have enough settings to fiddle with.  But from a UI perspective, more settings often isn't better. One button to select a charge rate that applies to _all_ channels at once, is definitely more user-friendly. Same with voltage selection.

For NiMH's, there's the Maha charger. For mixed NiMH / Li-ion use, there's the multi-chemistry chargers like Intellicharger i4 or similar. You have extensive enough charging 'needs' that you want to charge _Li-ions_ at different voltage, and/or different charge rates, simultaneously? Simple - buy more chargers.


----------



## ven (May 23, 2014)

RetroTechie said:


> Yeah, limited # of settings but bigger *range* would be nice. Say 1.5A, 0.4A, 0.1A (or thereabouts).
> 
> 
> Simple - buy more chargers.



Yes looks that is the only way right now,having for example 4 slots at all different settings would complicate the UI but to have 1+2 at say 1A and 3+4 at 0.1A i would like.

This way i could still charge a 10180 whilst i have 1 or 2 18650s in the other 2 slots 3+4 (just examples)

But yep,maybe another vp2 is on the cards,does almost everything i need apart from the very low setting ,so 2 chargers would suit my needs.Just be better for me with 1 plug,1 unit but again just my personal preference for ease(for me).

Soon there will be more chargers than appliances on the kitchen side :laughing: .........


----------



## lagman (May 24, 2014)

I find it very confusing that the 3.6V setting charges to 4.2V.
It would be better if they had a 3.6V setting that charges to 4.1V and a 3.7V setting that charges to 4.2V.
This mistake may cause people to charge old 3.6V batteries to 4.2V which is not good...


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 24, 2014)

HKJ said:


> Exactly, I have many lights with 10180 and other small LiIon batteries and I would like to get a cradle charger, instead of magnet connections.


Steve Ku has a usb cradle charger for the 10180, mine works great! I´ve been using my new VR2 a couple of days now and have been topping up all my 16340s and 14500s (AW black and orange IMRs) and they all top off in the high 4.18s or low 4.19 (measured with a lab quality DVM). This holds true for my 18650s (AW and Samsung) as well. my LiFePO4s are topping out at 3.34-3.35v.. This is going to be my main charger from now on, except for my small cells (10440 and smaller).


----------



## HKJ (May 24, 2014)

mr.snakeman said:


> Steve Ku has a usb cradle charger for the 10180, mine works great!



And what about 10280 and 14250 and maybe some other? I do have many small lights with LiIon batteries.
At the current time the most popular is definitely the 10180, but it can change again.


----------



## TEEJ (May 24, 2014)

HKJ said:


> And what about 10280 and 14250 and maybe some other? I do have many small lights with LiIon batteries.
> At the current time the most popular is definitely the 10180, but it can change again.



I use cottonpicker's octacharger for the wee cells for example, as it can even charge at sub-100 ma levels if needed, which I use for some of the really teeny things, such as for the HF etc.


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 24, 2014)

I am using a Cottonpickers 3 step charger for the other sizes. Runs on one of the usb slots on my laptop which is always beside me at home: total control. With these three chargers I can charge all of my Li-Ion batteries. A separate dedicated charger for my NiMH batteries and everything is covered.


----------



## HKJ (May 24, 2014)

I do also have some Cottonpickers chargers and do use some of them for small batteries, but it would be much better to have everything in one cradle charger. But a spacer would probably be required for the small cells.


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 24, 2014)

I can understand that, considering the time and energy you spend with all your testing and such. I haven´t seen or heard of any such charger, just how big is the 10180 (et.al) market, right?


----------



## HKJ (May 24, 2014)

mr.snakeman said:


> just how big is the 10180 (et.al) market, right?



That is the question, some of the successful custom builders uses them and I have also got lights from some of the Chinese dealers that uses them.

Here are a few of them:


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 24, 2014)

Great, I have three of those and a couple of others too. Isn´t Titanium wonderfull?


----------



## TEEJ (May 24, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> What brand of laser are you using and where did you buy it from? Not WickedLasers right? Expensive...



LOL

Wicked Lasers are - from what I can tell/heard, a rip off.



Tmack made mine, the 445 mentined is in an MS Envy host...~ 3 watts of angry blue burning power, that I can slip into a pant pocket and use as a laser pointer.





HJK - Sweet lights!



BTW - I didn't see have you tested cottonpicker's octacharger?


----------



## HKJ (May 24, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> BTW - I didn't see have you tested cottonpicker's octacharger?



Not the octo, but four others.


----------



## RetroTechie (May 24, 2014)

Welcome to CPF, lagman! :wave:



lagman said:


> I find it very confusing that the 3.6V setting charges to 4.2V.
> It would be better if they had a 3.6V setting that charges to 4.1V and a 3.7V setting that charges to 4.2V.
> This mistake may cause people to charge old 3.6V batteries to 4.2V which is not good...


There is no confusion or mistake here; just failing to understand the subject matter, and/or misreading the manual.

3.6V refers to the *nominal* voltage of a Li-ion cell. Some (like IMR aka Li-Mn chemistry) have lower internal impedance than the common Li-Co, so will -on average- output a somewhat higher voltage during discharge. Hence they're often labeled with 3.7V (or even 3.8V?) as nominal voltage.

Both these chemistries are charged up to 4.2V (so Li-Co and Li-Mn/IMR cells use the same setting). That is sort of an arbitrary value as well, which offers a good compromise between safety, utilizing capacity, and longevity of cells. 4.1V would work too.

3.2 or 3.3V nominal voltage (3.6V charge voltage) is for LiFePO4​ cells. And these days there are some cells that safely charge to a bit higher voltage (4.35V), hence a 3rd voltage setting.


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 24, 2014)

delete


----------



## chanjyj (May 29, 2014)

Thank you HKJ, appreciate your effort.


----------



## lagman (May 30, 2014)

RetroTechie said:


> Welcome to CPF, lagman! :wave:
> 
> 
> There is no confusion or mistake here; just failing to understand the subject matter, and/or misreading the manual.
> ...



That's very interesting. I always heard that old li-ion cells labelled as 3.6V were charged at 4.1V and that you should never charge them in a 4.2V charger. 

After reading your reply I did some researches and didn't find any serious (other than forums) source that says that old li-ion were charged to 4.1V.

Thanks, I learnt something.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (May 30, 2014)

lagman said:


> That's very interesting. I always heard that old li-ion cells labelled as 3.6V were charged at 4.1V and that you should never charge them in a 4.2V charger.
> 
> After reading your reply I did some researches and didn't find any serious (other than forums) source that says that old li-ion were charged to 4.1V.
> 
> Thanks, I learnt something.



Define 'old'?

I just yanked some Sony 2000mAh 18650 G4Ps with June 2002 date codes on them and they charge up fine to 4.20v. Those are 12 years old and they're still working reasonable well.

Some manufacturers use 3.6v on their wrappers and some use 3.7v. If you're worried, try and find the data sheet for that particular battery.

Suffice it to say, that in today's world, 3.6v and 3.7v are interchangeable and require a charger that can charge them up to 4.20v (+/- .05v) for proper charging.

Chris


----------



## HKJ (May 30, 2014)

At one time the 4.10 volt must have been the standard, because all hobby chargers uses 4.10 volt on the LiIon settings, but I have never seen a LiIon battery with 4.10 volt charge voltage (I started testing LiIon batteries in 2010).

Today the 3.6/3.7 volt marking does not say anything about charge voltage, but is supposed to be the average voltage at some specified load.


----------



## lagman (May 30, 2014)

There is an example of a 3.6/4.1V battery on this page.
Notice that it is written that 3.6V batteries should be charged to 4.1V... Which leads to confusion.
I think it was about 10 years ago that batteries were charged to 4.1V... but I have no proof.


----------



## HKJ (May 30, 2014)

lagman said:


> There is an example of a 3.6/4.1V battery on this page.
> Notice that it is written that 3.6V batteries should be charged to 4.1V... Which leads to confusion.
> I think it was about 10 years ago that batteries were charged to 4.1V... but I have no proof.



Thanks for the link.
It does not really match hobby chargers, here Lithium polymer batteries are always 4.20 volt, it is only LiIon that is 4.10 volt (Today there is no real difference between them).


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 30, 2014)

And what about the Tenergy batteries marked 3.0v.?


----------



## HKJ (May 30, 2014)

mr.snakeman said:


> And what about the Tenergy batteries marked 3.0v.?



Sounds like RCR123 batteries, please read this: www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?366975-CR123A-and-rechargeable-substitutes


----------



## SilverFox (May 30, 2014)

Early attempts to provide a rechargeable lithium battery involved using lithium metal in the construction. These batteries had "safety problems" that rendered them unsuitable for general use.

Around 1990 Sony pioneered a lithium rechargable battery that used lithium ions instead of lithium metal. These early batteries had a recommended maximum charge of 4.1 volts. Others made improvements on the electrode materials used and the maximum charge voltage was raised to 4.2 volts. Recently more improvements have been made and the charge voltage is now up to 4.35 volts.

In 1993 the US Army ran some tests on the Sony Li-Ion batteries. The report can be viewed here.

Of interest in the report are the results of charging to higher and lower voltages, the effects of storing batteries at full charge and elevated temperature, and note that the discharge curve is different from those observed with the batteries we are now using. The Sony batteries saw the voltage gradually drop off throughout the discharge and the cells we use now have a flat spot at what we call "nominal voltage."

It is a very interesting report.

Tom


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 30, 2014)

HKJ said:


> Sounds like RCR123 batteries, please read this: www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?366975-CR123A-and-rechargeable-substitutes



Nope, not on your list, charger model: PH-123A-3.0A


----------



## mr.snakeman (May 30, 2014)

SilverFox said:


> Early attempts to provide a rechargeable lithium battery involved using lithium metal in the construction. These batteries had "safety problems" that rendered them unsuitable for general use.
> 
> Around 1990 Sony pioneered a lithium rechargable battery that used lithium ions instead of lithium metal. These early batteries had a recommended maximum charge of 4.1 volts. Others made improvements on the electrode materials used and the maximum charge voltage was raised to 4.2 volts. Recently more improvements have been made and the charge voltage is now up to 4.35 volts.
> 
> ...


The good old days.


----------



## HKJ (May 30, 2014)

mr.snakeman said:


> Nope, not on your list, charger model: PH-123A-3.0A



I did not expect it to be on my list, but the articles explains the reason for batteries marked with 3 volt.


----------



## lagman (May 31, 2014)

Silverfox: I'm unable to open that link. (timed out)


----------



## SilverFox (May 31, 2014)

Hello Lagman,

Welcome to CPF.

The link works fine for me but put 

ad a277 076

into a search and you should come up with a pdf called Performance of the Sony Lithium-Ion Rechargeable Battery.

Tom


----------



## Shiftyk5 (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for the review HKJ, I just ordered my VP2 last night.

Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## lagman (May 31, 2014)

The link works now... I guess the website was down for a few moments.
Interesting PDF.


----------



## IsaacL (May 31, 2014)

*Thanks for the all the effort and time you put into these reviews HKJ!

I'm really enjoying my VP2 charger.*


----------



## ven (Jun 1, 2014)

Well i did not realise as i await my 4.35v cells that i have some already  as freebies
_*2x Genuine LG Chem ABC2 18650 2800 mAh Lithium-Ion Unprotected Cells 
**[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Size  : 18mm x 64.5mm 
NominalVoltage : 3.8V 
Capacity : 2800mAh (2680mAh min.) 
Max. Charging Current : 2.7Amp (ambient temperature 25C)
Max. Discharging Current : 5.4Amp [/FONT]**(ambient temperature 25C)Color  : Orange**
Charging metod : 4.35V ** CC-CV - this battery need to be charged with 4.35V - CV to full capacity**
Discharge Voltage : 2.75V (Cut off ) **
Max. Weight ** : 48g **
Charging current : 1350mAh Standard , 2700mAh Rapid charge**e
Energy : 10.35 Wh
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Flat Top Button , High Energy density 

*[/FONT]_



So just trying them out


----------



## Richwouldnt (Jun 1, 2014)

My VP2 just arrived the other day and I have not even plugged it in yet. I have some of the LG cells that need it on the way along with a custom modded light for them. I do note that for it's size the charger body feels quite heavy. Apparently a lot inside of this one.


----------



## G.Brooks (Jun 1, 2014)

Received mine few weeks ago, it works great. Charged some Sony laptop cells and new Panny 18650 PF. Bit a suprise how quick was charging on 1A ,me happy


----------



## ven (Jun 2, 2014)

Charging my 3.8v cells(4.35v) ICR 32A 6.4A




Well i have decided:thinking: i will use the 3 samsung cells as 6.4A 3200mah 4.35v should benefit me more in the tn35vn(being a 3 cell light) over the KeepPower IMR cells at 2100mah(30A rated).

I see no difference with standard pany cells(none protected) so performance wise should be fine.

Edit-Back to the IMR cells in my tn35vn as realised the extra free cell is 30A not 32A(3000mah and not 3200mah).


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 2, 2014)

What did they come off the charger at volt wise? Were you able to check them with a DMM?


----------



## ven (Jun 3, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> What did they come off the charger at volt wise? Were you able to check them with a DMM?



Hi RI ,i never actaully checked, it showed 4.35v and bars solid so that was good enough for me. I can run down a cell(will be later on today in 12hrs time ish) and charge,test straight away off charger with MM for you if you want.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you. Do not do that for me. I was just curious to see what they were when they came off the charger using the 4.35v mode.


----------



## gopajti (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## gopajti (Jun 12, 2014)

I tested my chargers (3pcs VP2) with 6pcs 18650 cell (Supbeam 2600mAh) start voltages was 6*3.77V (VP2 and cottonpickers voltage meter showed same voltage, so VP2 is very accurate!) I measured cells when charge was completed and voltages was 6*4.19V (after few hours rest time 6*4.18V), so I'm very satisfied. I highly recommend this charger.

4.35V Samsung battery charged up 4.35V precisely (after few minutes measured 4.34V)

+ another small info, VP2 adapter cable length is ~96cm (37.8 in)


----------



## ven (Jun 12, 2014)

Fantastic pics gopajti as always,the chargers/cells(what ever you take a pic of) look better than real life!!! :twothumbs
Thank you for the info:thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti (Jun 12, 2014)

thank you very much ven, more pics coming soon


----------



## LesSaucier (Aug 10, 2014)

I am new to 18650 batteries. If I used a Xtar VP2 charger with quality protected 18650 batteries such as AWs or Orbtronics, would I need to buy a voltmeter? Sorry if this question has been asked before.


----------



## IsaacL (Aug 10, 2014)

Not per se. But they are nice to have and fairly cheap compared to the cost of a VP2 and AW cells...


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Aug 10, 2014)

LesSaucier said:


> I am new to 18650 batteries. If I used a Xtar VP2 charger with quality protected 18650 batteries such as AWs or Orbtronics, would I need to buy a voltmeter? Sorry if this question has been asked before.



You should buy/own one, even a cheaper model, just so you can check runtime vs. voltage on any/all of your cells and lights.

Get a mental picture of what your light(s) will do on low, medium or high to your cell(s,) after say 15 minutes, 30, or 60?

IMO, a prudent person playing with li-ion cells will always have a DMM.

Hell, owning a DMM is the same to me at least, as owning a hammer, screwdriver, pliers and a tape measure, et al..

Chris


----------



## LesSaucier (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks for the experienced advise.


----------



## IsaacL (Aug 10, 2014)

@ChrisGarrett, you nailed it


----------



## markr6 (Sep 11, 2014)

Finally broke down and bought one of these! I always figured I would save myself $35 and keep using WP2II and measure voltage with my DMM, but that got old. I will downgrade that to my emergency bag in my car in case I ever need to charge away from home. Plus, I may eventually get into some 4.35v cells.


----------



## ven (Sep 11, 2014)

Great choice Mark,cracking charger,as for 4.35v cells you do get a noticeable benefit as long as not in high drain uses as not IMR. Used in single cell lights(or mods on low V) a noticeable extra run time of 10-15% can be had So for standard lights ZL etc they will give you some benefit.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Sep 11, 2014)

markr6 said:


> Finally broke down and bought one of these! I always figured I would save myself $35 and keep using WP2II and measure voltage with my DMM, but that got old. I will downgrade that to my emergency bag in my car in case I ever need to charge away from home. Plus, I may eventually get into some 4.35v cells.



Same with me. I wanted the VP1 in a bad way, but just couldn't justify the extra $50 above and beyond what my WP2 II was doing for me. Heck...it would have been cheaper just to buy an extra WP2 II charger, but I didn't really have a need for that.

Then the VP2 came out and 'I was saved.' Even with the hassle of having a recall, it's really a full featured and flexible charger. 4.35v capability is probably my #1 reason, followed by the 250mA charging rate and finally, the LiFePO4 capability, even though I have no Li-Po cells.

I've got a nicely functioning NC i4 v.2 here, if I need to charge up 4 cells at once (I do have a SupFire M6 and 4 Samsung 25Rs coming,) so I'm not itching to run out and buy a VP4, but I'll probably just charge them up on either both my Xtar chargers, or only on the VP2 and call it a day.

Chris


----------



## markr6 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah I passed on the VP4 since only two slots can do 1A. That's all I ever use, except for my one 14500 cell. So that wouldn't do me any good. And no 4.35v charging.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 15, 2014)

I received this quicky and put it to work. I understand the voltage while charging reads higher than the actual, but I was disappointed to find how much higher.

I was charging two NCR18650B and the voltage was around 4.10v on the charger. When taken off and measured on my DMM, it quickly dropped to 3.99v. Another at 4.18v dropped to 4.10v. So definitely not as useful as I wished, but I guess better than nothing with my WP2II.


----------



## IsaacL (Sep 15, 2014)

When receiving current, voltage will always be higher than tested without load. Similarly, when the cells are under load, the voltage will be lower. The charger only checks the OC (open circuit voltage) when you first put the cells in the charger (the lights will flash for 3-5 seconds). For example, you could have a cell that reads 3.9V in the light, 4.0V when you take it out, and 4.10V quickly after you put it in the charger. All these voltage readings are "correct". But you need to know the condition of the circuit and the direction of load, otherwise voltage doesn't mean much.

If you want to use the VP2 as a DMM, check the reading when you first put the cells in the charger (before the LCD battery "bars" start to cycle), or take the cells out for a few seconds and then put them back in.



markr6 said:


> I received this quicky and put it to work. I understand the voltage while charging reads higher than the actual, but I was disappointed to find how much higher.
> 
> I was charging two NCR18650B and the voltage was around 4.10v on the charger. When taken off and measured on my DMM, it quickly dropped to 3.99v. Another at 4.18v dropped to 4.10v. So definitely not as useful as I wished, but I guess better than nothing with my WP2II.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 15, 2014)

Did you let the charger go until the cycle was finished? My cells come off of my VP1 at 4.19 v's like clockwork. They usually only dip down to about 4.17 to 4.18v's after sitting for a little bit.


----------



## IsaacL (Sep 15, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Did you let the charger go until the cycle was finished? My cells come off of my VP1 at 4.19 v's like clockwork. They usually only dip down to about 4.17 to 4.18v's after sitting for a little bit.


I don't think so based on his readings. The only time the charger displays OC voltage is before it starts charging and after it terminates the charge.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 15, 2014)

Mark:

Put the cells in the charger again and let it go full cycle to the end and see what you get for readings.


----------



## Slumber (Sep 15, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Mark:
> 
> Put the cells in the charger again and let it go full cycle to the end and see what you get for readings.



Maybe he was purposely trying to undercharge the cells. Some guys like to charge to say 4.10 for sake of longevity. Just a guess.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 16, 2014)

Slumber Pass said:


> Maybe he was purposely trying to undercharge the cells. Some guys like to charge to say 4.10 for sake of longevity. Just a guess.



Yes this was my intent. I always remove my cells around 4.10v or so. I understand the voltage is higher while charging, but I was hoping this number would be very close to the voltage when removed. Basically, I wished to cut my DMM out of the picture while charging. No issues with the charger; just a little different than what I expected even after reading reviews.

Maybe one issue: it's very hard to get the 18650 cells in and out. The spring is very strong, and it's hard to aling the cell perfectly. If it isn't alinged, I notice the voltage reading jumps around and is incorrect (3.8v OTC shows 4.19v from the start in the charger). I guess I'm used to my WP2II which holds the battery perfectly.


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2014)

I used armytek grease on the slides as i did on my i4 which makes them run smoother and less chance of a cell being fired out at you when removing :laughing:


----------



## markr6 (Sep 16, 2014)

ven said:


> I used armytek grease on the slides as i did on my i4 which makes them run smoother and less chance of a cell being fired out at you when removing :laughing:



Thanks Ven, I may try something like that. It's really hard to get a grip on the battery - it's not deep, there's just too much plastic casing in the way.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 16, 2014)

I lubed my VP1 also. It should not be that difficult to get the batteries in or out. 
Can I ask why you pull the batteries out of the charger early? I always thought it was a good thing to get a full charge out of the Li-Ion cells, as long as the charge does not go over 4.2v's. That is why I really like the VP1/VP2. Because it terminated right at 4.19v.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 16, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> ....
> Can I ask why you pull the batteries out of the charger early? I always thought it was a good thing to get a full charge out of the Li-Ion cells, as long as the charge does not go over 4.2v's. That is why I really like the VP1/VP2. Because it terminated right at 4.19v.



Charging to sub-maximal voltage will generally increase the number of cycles for a cell, at the expense (of course) of capacity.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 16, 2014)

archimedes said:


> Charging to sub-maximal voltage will generally increase the number of cycles for a cell, at the expense (of course) of capacity.



That, and also because many of my lights sit without much use but I want them ready to go when needed. I feel better keeping them around 4.10-4.15v, which still gives me plenty of runtime. At only $7 per cell, it may not be worth the trouble, but I do it anyway.


----------



## archimedes (Sep 16, 2014)

markr6 said:


> That, and also because many of my lights sit without much use but I want them ready to go when needed. I feel better keeping them around 4.10-4.15v, which still gives me plenty of runtime. At only $7 per cell, it may not be worth the trouble, but I do it anyway.



Yes, storage at a higher state-of-charge will also accelerate permanent capacity loss ... :sigh:


----------



## Slumber (Sep 16, 2014)

I'd suggest getting a feel for the timing after the charger gets to 4.20. You could leave the cells in 15 or 20 minutes and then take a measurement of the cells resting voltage. Usually they still take a good while to charge fully (green light) after it hits 4.20.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 16, 2014)

archimedes said:


> Charging to sub-maximal voltage will generally increase the number of cycles for a cell, at the expense (of course) of capacity.





markr6 said:


> That, and also because many of my lights sit without much use but I want them ready to go when needed. I feel better keeping them around 4.10-4.15v, which still gives me plenty of runtime. At only $7 per cell, it may not be worth the trouble, but I do it anyway.





archimedes said:


> Yes, storage at a higher state-of-charge will also accelerate permanent capacity loss ... :sigh:



OK. Thank you.


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2014)

I find once about 4.15 and remove,after 10-20 mins the settle down to around 4.1 ish Same with the 4.2 charge,every time shows 4.19,once removed it drops to 4.17 imho 0.2 difference to 4.15 is not worth the effort. Still using cells many years of hard life,some daily charged for 2 years easy and still issue free. By the time they dont hold charge i just replace,just not time or cost effective to go ott on the V. Make sure around 3.6v/3.7v stored if longer than 3 months,other than that enjoy and replace with better cells that come out a lot sooner than they get tired.

As said,soon as put cell in that is the V reading,i find it very accurate


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 16, 2014)

I agree with you ven. I just charge them to the 4.19v, and then use them. If they need replacing, then I will replace them. But for now, my 2 and 3 year old cells are still performing as new. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Sep 16, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> I agree with you ven. I just charge them to the 4.19v, and then use them. If they need replacing, then I will replace them. But for now, my 2 and 3 year old cells are still performing as new. :thumbsup:



Exactly thank you,once we notice charge not holding then disposed of or used for something else.The cost of a cell from $6-$12 every 3 or 5 yr is a small investment for maximizing performance out of or special flashlight tools:thumbsup:


----------



## oKtosiTe (Sep 29, 2014)

So I did something stupid. About a week ago, I ordered an Xtar VP2 with my latest flashlight. FedEx is still getting it to me.
But in my excitement I somehow forgot about the AC adapter. I'm in Europe, and I ordered from the US.

What are my options? Is a plug included?


----------



## HKJ (Sep 29, 2014)

oKtosiTe said:


> So I did something stupid. About a week ago, I ordered an Xtar VP2 with my latest flashlight. FedEx is still getting it to me.
> But in my excitement I somehow forgot about the AC adapter. I'm in Europe, and I ordered from the US.
> 
> What are my options? Is a plug included?



Get a new power adapter, you might even have one from some other equipment.

You can also use a US to EU plug converter, but that is not recommended.


----------



## Conte (Sep 29, 2014)

oKtosiTe said:


> So I did something stupid. About a week ago, I ordered an Xtar VP2 with my latest flashlight. FedEx is still getting it to me.
> But in my excitement I somehow forgot about the AC adapter. I'm in Europe, and I ordered from the US.
> 
> What are my options? Is a plug included?



I just bought a vp2 also. I'm in Canada so I got the us plug.

My adapter reads "100-240v AC 50/60hz" input.
So as long as your mains are withing those specs you should be able run it adapted.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Sep 29, 2014)

HKJ said:


> Get a new power adapter, you might even have one from some other equipment.
> 
> You can also use a US to EU plug converter, but that is not recommended.



Do you know if this would fit?


----------



## oKtosiTe (Sep 29, 2014)

Conte said:


> I just bought a vp2 also. I'm in Canada so I got the us plug.
> 
> My adapter reads "100-240v AC 50/60hz" input.
> So as long as your mains are withing those specs you should be able run it adapted.



That's what I assumed. I'm looking around, but of course almost every adapter is the "wrong" way around...


----------



## Conte (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, just make sure you adapter also has those specs, my out never know.
There is the odd chance they sent you a unit with an Eu plug based on the shipping location if they had one is stock. Some stores will do that.


----------



## Conte (Sep 29, 2014)

oKtosiTe said:


> That's what I assumed. I'm looking around, but of course almost every adapter is the "wrong" way around...



If it was me I'd get crafty. Any good with a soldering iron? Know anyone who is?


----------



## oKtosiTe (Sep 29, 2014)

Conte said:


> Oh, just make sure you adapter also has those specs, my out never know.
> There is the odd chance they sent you a unit with an Eu plug based on the shipping location if they had one is stock. Some stores will do that.



Yes, you're right. My package should arrive tomorrow or on Wednesday. I should just wait it out first.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Sep 29, 2014)

Conte said:


> If it was me I'd get crafty. Any good with a soldering iron? Know anyone who is?


Hehe. I'm okay with a soldering iron, but I've found a number of options that, while not ideal, are good enough to accept them over soldering. 
Thanks a lot for pinching in!


----------



## HKJ (Sep 29, 2014)

oKtosiTe said:


> Do you know if this would fit?



That looks correct.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Sep 29, 2014)

HKJ said:


> That looks correct.


Thanks again. If the charger does turn out to come with a US plug, I'll take it to that shop and see what I can work out. Will post back soon.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Oct 1, 2014)

So the charger did come with a US plug. A quick browse through my pile of discarded gadgets revealed the adapter of a broken external hard-drive, however, rated for 12V, 1500mA. It works great!
Thank you both for your input. lovecpf


----------



## Conte (Oct 2, 2014)

Yeah, 12v adapter are becoming somewhat standardized for running small and sensitive electronics these days.

I probably have about 4 that will work with that charger.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 2, 2014)

Conte said:


> Yeah, 12v adapter are becoming somewhat standardized for running small and sensitive electronics these days.



You always have to check the specifications.
Charge voltage and device voltage must be the same (Different voltages often uses the same plug).
Charger current must be same or higher than device current.
Plug must fit. There is a couple of sizes in use, the one Xtar uses is the most common.
Theoretically you must also check polarity on connector, but all the equipment I have seen for some years has been with plus on centre pin.

This means that a 12 V 1A/12V 2A/12V 5A power supply all will work with a 12V 1A charger, but a 12V 0.8A power supply will not.
A 12V xA power supply will damage a 3V xA charger.


----------



## Conte (Oct 2, 2014)

That's what I mean by standard. 
Lots of external hard drives are using a standard adapter now, along with chargers, and other random devices. 

12v, clean filtered and well regulated, not like the plain adapters of yesterday. 
Always centre positive for the polarity, and usually 1A or more. 

I've noticed they have a standard OD for the barrel plug, but an ID for the rated current output. 
So a low powered adapter will have too small an ID and won't plug into a larger device that needs more power. 
But a larger adapter will plug in to all the smaller devices. 

I got this nice 4a adapter I can run all my chargers off of. 



HKJ said:


> You always have to check the specifications.
> Charge voltage and device voltage must be the same (Different voltages often uses the same plug).
> Charger current must be same or higher than device current.
> Plug must fit. There is a couple of sizes in use, the one Xtar uses is the most common.
> ...


----------



## oKtosiTe (Oct 4, 2014)

HKJ said:


> You always have to check the specifications.
> Charge voltage and device voltage must be the same (Different voltages often uses the same plug).
> Charger current must be same or higher than device current.
> Plug must fit. There is a couple of sizes in use, the one Xtar uses is the most common.
> ...



I did, but in my younger years I've learned the hard way how to match adapters and devices. Cost me a SuperVision:


----------



## Tapis (Nov 27, 2014)

Can someone briefly explain what are the proper settings to charge 18650 3400 mAh batteries? I currently set the unit on 3.6V and charge them at 0.25A, but once the battery reach about 4.10V it takes forever to get to 4.2V. Should I just wait? Charge at 0.5A instead?...


----------



## HKJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Can someone briefly explain what are the proper settings to charge 18650 3400 mAh batteries? I currently set the unit on 3.6V and charge them at 0.25A, but once the battery reach about 4.10V it takes forever to get to 4.2V. Should I just wait? Charge at 0.5A instead?...



18650 can be charged at 1A, see table in review.


----------



## 18650 (Nov 28, 2014)

Tapis said:


> Can someone briefly explain what are the proper settings to charge 18650 3400 mAh batteries? I currently set the unit on 3.6V and charge them at 0.25A, but once the battery reach about 4.10V it takes forever to get to 4.2V. Should I just wait? Charge at 0.5A instead?...


 Yes and when it gets to 4.2V, expect to wait a bit longer.


----------



## atlantean (Dec 9, 2014)

I received a VP2 today and so far am quite happy with it.

Nevertheless on page 3 of the manual, under "Performance", it is stated:

"*0.25 A*": constant charging current *500mA*
"*0.50 A*": constant charging current *1000mA* 
"*1.00 A*": constant charging current *2000mA*

This seems quite curious, as it seems that when selecting "1A" the batteries will be charged with a current of actually 2 Amps, and not 1 Amp as one might assume??

From reading other posts and looking around the net my understanding is that in general, 18650 batteries should be charged with 1 Amp, or 2 Amps max... so wouldn't it be advisable to select the "*0.50 A*" setting on the VP2 (which according to the manual seems to mean in fact 1A)??

This is peculiar because on page 2 of the manual, under "Specifications", the charging currents are listed as one might assume they should be, i.e., "1.00 A" meaning 1000 +/-80 mA, so on and so forth...

Anyone would care to clarify what's up with this apparently conflicting information?

VP2 manual:

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0367/9953/files/VP2-manual.pdf?4792


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 9, 2014)

I don't think it's charging each channel at 500mA, 1A or 2A, but rather both channels are charging at a total of 500mA, 1A and 2A.

I don't think that the VP2 pulses, like other chargers including my C-9000 and NC i4 v2.

Just a guess on my part, however, as I'm only an English Lit./Communications major.

HKJ will be along to set us straight.

Chris


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 10, 2014)

I'd bet the glaze off a donut it is simply a typo.


----------



## HKJ (Dec 10, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I don't think it's charging each channel at 500mA, 1A or 2A, but rather both channels are charging at a total of 500mA, 1A and 2A.



That sound like a good explanation, the 0.25A etc. are the correct charge currents.



ChrisGarrett said:


> I don't think that the VP2 pulses, like other chargers including my C-9000 and NC i4 v2.



Yes, it uses a true CC/CV algorithm, not a simulated one.



ChrisGarrett said:


> HKJ will be along to set us straight.



Not really required, you did fine.
Only thing missing was a link to my review  http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?385459-Test-Review-of-Charger-Xtar-VP2


----------



## atlantean (Dec 10, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> I don't think it's charging each channel at 500mA, 1A or 2A, but rather both channels are charging at a total of 500mA, 1A and 2A.
> 
> I don't think that the VP2 pulses, like other chargers including my C-9000 and NC i4 v2.
> 
> ...



Thank you Chris and HKJ, that might just be it.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Dec 10, 2014)

atlantean said:


> Thank you Chris and HKJ, that might just be it.



As HKJ pointed out, I failed to provide a link to his VP2 review, but this thread IS that review, at least in the first post, so I'm sure that you already read it, lol.

I'm using mine right now and while I still use my WP2 II Xtar charger and my NiteCore i4 v2 charger for 4 cell charging, I most often grab the VP2. I play with 4.35v 18650s, so I definitely need it for charging them up.

Chris


----------



## HKJ (Dec 10, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> As HKJ pointed out, I failed to provide a link to his VP2 review, but this thread IS that review, at least in the first post, so I'm sure that you already read it, lol.



 I did not notice the thread title, sorry.


----------



## archimedes (Dec 10, 2014)

HKJ said:


> ....
> Only thing missing was a link to my review  http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?385459-Test-Review-of-Charger-Xtar-VP2







ChrisGarrett said:


> As HKJ pointed out, I failed to provide a link to his VP2 review, but this thread IS that review, at least in the first post, so I'm sure that you already read it, lol....







HKJ said:


> I did not notice the thread title, sorry.



That is Department of Redundancy Department funny (lol) ...


----------



## atlantean (Dec 10, 2014)

ChrisGarrett said:


> As HKJ pointed out, I failed to provide a link to his VP2 review, but this thread IS that review, at least in the first post, so I'm sure that you already read it, lol.
> 
> I'm using mine right now and while I still use my WP2 II Xtar charger and my NiteCore i4 v2 charger for 4 cell charging, I most often grab the VP2. I play with 4.35v 18650s, so I definitely need it for charging them up.
> 
> Chris



Yes I sure read it, excellent read by the way. I decided on the VP2 also because of the information on it, and I don't regret it.

I also have a Fenix AREC1 and a Nitecore D2, which are both very cool, but the VP2 is on a league of its own... lovely charger lol


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for your thorough review. I have one on the way - $26.79 shipped. ...


----------



## LED Boatguy (Jan 18, 2015)

Well thanks to this review, I finally broke down and bought a for-real charger. All these years, I've been using a home-made charger that charged up to 3 cells independently at (edit) 2 amps each. Forgot what chips I based it on, but it worked great on 18650, C and D LiIons.

Got a question regarding the charge state bars on the VP2. I received my charger in the mail today and had a few discharged protected 18650s to try it out on.

First thing I noticed when opening the package was a strong burnt electronics smell--believe me when I say I know that smell




. I also noticed that the LCD protective covering had already been removed. Looks like I received someone else’s returned charger.

OK, fine. I read the manual, verified the charge voltage and powered it up. Everything went fine. I inserted a battery in each bay, and everything appears to work.

Now here’s the question: When charging, are the charge indicator bars supposed to show the battery(s) charge state, increasing over time like the manual says? Mine both just fill in from left to right every ~2 seconds. I can check the battery’s status by reading the voltage and in that regard, the charge state bars are kinda redundant, but I want everything to be working. 

I can get the charge state indicators to show charge state if I unplug the unit and plug it back in. During the boot cycle (with the LEDs still green) the charge bars will briefly show charge state, but as soon as the LEDs turn red, the charge bars just start cycling, and stays that way.

Is this how yours works?

Thanks


----------



## HKJ (Jan 18, 2015)

LED Boatguy said:


> First thing I noticed when opening the package was a strong burnt electronics smell--believe me when I say I know that smell .



Check if the usb output works!



LED Boatguy said:


> Is this how yours works?



Yes it is, but how many bars that are animated will vary with charge state.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Jan 18, 2015)

LED Boatguy said:


> Got a question regarding the charge state bars on the VP2. I received my charger in the mail today and had a few discharged protected 18650s to try it out on.
> 
> First thing I noticed when opening the package was a strong burnt electronics smell--believe me when I say I know that smell . I also noticed that the LCD protective covering had already been removed. Looks like I received someone else’s returned charger.
> 
> ...


As the batteries get "fuller", less bars will "fill up from left to right" and more bars (on the left) will stay lit. Near the end only the last bar will blink. Hope that makes sense. Depending on the cells and the charge rate, the speed at which bars stay lit is far from linear in relation to total charge time.


----------



## LED Boatguy (Jan 18, 2015)

HKJ said:


> Check if the usb output works!



The USB works fine. It also stops charging right at 4.20 volts, and its voltage reading is within .005V of my Fluke DMM. The thing just stinks like burnt electronics. I wonder if Amazon will accept a return because the item was obviously a return and smells like a campfire. Of all electronics, the one you don't want to be wondering about is a lithium (of any chemistry) battery charger.



HKJ said:


> Yes it is, but how many bars that are animated will vary with charge state.



I figured that out as my batteries got charged. Now I feel dumb for asking. Oh well.

I got this charger as part of a campaign to "freshen up", i.e., retire some of my old LiIons in the name of safety. Can't believe DX protected Trustfires from '07 are still taking a charge. I'm switching over to protected Panasonic 3400s.

Those 3400s also happen to have enough juice to power something based on the Cree XM-L2 LED. I'm too lazy to build from scratch like I did in the old days when I made multi-thousand lumen boat lights and modded M*gs, so I'm just going to buy something retail like the Zebralight SC600w Mk II flame thrower.

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## LED Boatguy (Jan 20, 2015)

OK, I returned the used, stinky charger. Amazon was great--they even paid for the return shipping. The new unit arrived today. By all accounts, it is new and best of all--it doesn't smell like a chip that was installed backwards, then powered up (ask me how I know LOL).


----------



## oKtosiTe (Jan 21, 2015)

LED Boatguy said:


> OK, I returned the used, stinky charger. Amazon was great--they even paid for the return shipping. The new unit arrived today. By all accounts, it is new and best of all--it doesn't smell like a chip that was installed backwards, then powered up (ask me how I know LOL).


How do you know?


----------



## markr6 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a question about this charger and two EagleTac 3400 batteries I am charging.

I think I've had these batteries for about 18 months now. Neither saw a lot of use; one was kept in my car often around 4.00v and the other in my home around the same voltage. I would occasionally use them in my PD23UEs and recharge them when they were around 3.8v.

Today, I decided to give them a little more use and recharge to the same voltage. I ran both down to 3.82v then started charging at .5A.

The VP2 shows the voltage, now at 3.93v, after some charging when I pull them back a bit. Buu when I restart charging, one shows 4.04v and the other shows 4.11v. This difference was evident since I started charging from the beginning. I even switched bays and the same thing happens (one battery lower than the other). I understand this isn't showing the resting voltage after a few seconds due to the charging, but the relatively big difference in voltage has me wondering...

Is one battery more worn out? It doesn't seem to be the charger, so what else could it be?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 9, 2015)

markr6 said:


> one was kept in my car often around 4.00v and the other in my home around the same voltage.



High temperature will wear a cell down faster, even if it is unused.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 9, 2015)

I would just charge them using the 1A setting and let the charger run its course.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 9, 2015)

HKJ said:


> High temperature will wear a cell down faster, even if it is unused.



I should have marked this battery...I forget which is which! They are starting to "catch up" on the charger now. 4.05v and 4.07v.



RI Chevy said:


> I would just charge them using the 1A setting and let the charger run its course.



I always use 1.0A, but this time I wanted to give them a nice gentle charge. Not sure it matters, but I have the time at work today.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 9, 2015)

Let us know how you make out. Hopefully they will be OK and take a full charge.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 9, 2015)

RI Chevy said:


> Let us know how you make out. Hopefully they will be OK and take a full charge.



The lower one is starting to catch up. 4.11v and 4.12v on the charger. I'm sure they're OK, but that heat in the car like HKJ mentioned was pretty rough on the one.


----------



## mactavish (Jun 7, 2015)

atlantean said:


> I received a VP2 today and so far am quite happy with it.
> 
> Nevertheless on page 3 of the manual, under "Performance", it is stated:
> 
> ...



Geez, thanks for this old time saving post. After just getting both an Xtar MC0 & MC1 Plus, I revisited my Xtar VP2 manual and was instantly confused by those numbers. Now I understand it's the rating for both channels combined. I guess the manual could have made it clearer to dummies like me. Thanks again for the clarification and saving me time to bother HKJ, he's busy enough! 

Actually, the quoted post above was the same question I had, but the answer was in this post, thanks for both:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ger-Xtar-VP2&p=4558302&viewfull=1#post4558302


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Jun 7, 2015)

I got one right, I got one right! I've learned from the best...the master HKJ.

250mA, 500mA and 1A for each cell.

Chris


----------



## Tapis (Jun 8, 2015)

mactavish said:


> I revisited my Xtar VP2 manual and was instantly confused by those numbers. Now I understand it's the rating for both channels combined.



Sorry, still confused here . Does that mean that on the VP2, one 18650 battery should be charged at 0.50A and two at 1.00A?


----------



## tatasal (Jun 8, 2015)

Tapis said:


> Sorry, still confused here . Does that mean that on the VP2, one 18650 battery should be charged at 0.50A and two at 1.00A?



If the selector is set at, let's say, 1A, , each bay receives 1A, regardless one or both bays are occupied. The drawback is, you cannot choose a different charging rate on one of the bays, always the same on both bays, so you cannot simultaneously charge one cell with 1A and another, smaller cell at a different charging rate, unlike in the Opus.


----------



## Stormstaff (Jun 8, 2015)

Any test updates on this charger? I'mm looking at a new charger and this sounds like the perfect charger for me. Plus I'll have to look for a couple more 18650's on Amazon


----------



## ven (Jun 8, 2015)

VP2 is an excellent charger,its on right now along with my vp4. I have used the vp2 for up to 14hrs a day ,almost daily...... Never missed a beat,nicely made.

So a solid,dependable and imo still one of the best 2 bay chargers available since its release.....................go for it.


----------



## Stormstaff (Jun 8, 2015)

ven said:


> VP2 is an excellent charger,its on right now along with my vp4. I have used the vp2 for up to 14hrs a day ,almost daily...... Never missed a beat,nicely made.
> 
> So a solid,dependable and imo still one of the best 2 bay chargers available since its release.....................go for it.




In your opinion, how does it stack up to the NiteCore V2? It looks like a nice charger too and about half the price being that I'm on a budget.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 8, 2015)

Nitecoee V2 isn't even in the same league as the VP2. Not even close.
XTAR is leaps and bounds better.


----------



## ven (Jun 8, 2015)

I dont have a(presume you mean Nitecore D2 the 2 bay version),one of the main differences for me are charge rates,the vp2 can charge 2 cells at 1a,the D2 can not so it depends on how important charge times are for you. Flip side the D2 can charge nimh...........

I would pick the vpII over the D2 personally,if you mean the i4v2 then same applies,vp2 again even though 2 bays less,charge rates are too low/long for me.

Agree with Chevy,the build on Xtar chargers are better than Nitecore from my experience.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 8, 2015)

This has probably been discussed somewhere, but it looks like the lower charging current rates can squeeze in a few more mAh, I am guessing because the 1A charge is driving higher volts to get the battery to 4.2V with 1Amp. It appears that a person can charge with 1A, then remove and reinsert the battery at the .25A or.5A and more charging will commence. If someone is looking to squeeze the very most energy into a cell, do you think this will put more in to make it worthwhile? Or is it a paltry amount?


----------



## markr6 (Jun 8, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> This has probably been discussed somewhere, but it looks like the lower charging current rates can squeeze in a few more mAh, I am guessing because the 1A charge is driving higher volts to get the battery to 4.2V with 1Amp. It appears that a person can charge with 1A, then remove and reinsert the battery at the .25A or.5A and more charging will commence. If someone is looking to squeeze the very most energy into a cell, do you think this will put more in to make it worthwhile? Or is it a paltry amount?



I'm guilty of doing this from time to time! Not sure it matters of if it's healthy for the cell. I guess it wouldn't hurt, but I'm sure any gain is so small it's not even worth the hassle.


----------



## Stormstaff (Jun 8, 2015)

RI Chevy said:


> Nitecoee V2 isn't even in the same league as the VP2. Not even close.
> XTAR is leaps and bounds better.



Thanks!



ven said:


> I dont have a(presume you mean Nitecore D2 the 2 bay version),one of the main differences for me are charge rates,the vp2 can charge 2 cells at 1a,the D2 can not so it depends on how important charge times are for you. Flip side the D2 can charge nimh...........
> 
> I would pick the vpII over the D2 personally,if you mean the i4v2 then same applies,vp2 again even though 2 bays less,charge rates are too low/long for me.
> 
> Agree with Chevy,the build on Xtar chargers are better than Nitecore from my experience.




Ya, I'm sure I messed up the letters. I'll look at the Xtar probably then. Thanks!


----------



## SVT-ROY (Jul 7, 2015)

Ordering one now. We appreciate your reviews so much, many thanks. Finally able to scag my xtar panzer and get a buddy into rechargeable cells. Also loving the LFP option as I run a lot of those.


----------



## candle lamp (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi HKJ!

Do you have an EU adaptor? Is the voltage rated 220~250V?


----------



## sidecross (Oct 2, 2015)

An excellent review and vert good comments too. I bought two of the Xtar VP2 chargers and I am very pleased with them.


----------



## MAD777 (Oct 2, 2015)

I have the VP2 and I'm also very pleased. I probably should have bought the 4 cell version.


----------



## sidecross (Oct 2, 2015)

MAD777 said:


> I have the VP2 and I'm also very pleased. I probably should have bought the 4 cell version.



All my batteries are 18650 3100mAh and 3400mAh bought in groups of ten and now include 40 batteries. I have three lights that use 4 18650's, two lights that use two 18650's each, and the rest use single 18650's. I live in an earthquake and fire hazard area and want enough battery capacity for at least 10 days without power.

I am quite surprised that people collect flashlights and yet seem to be timid about batteries, chargers, and their expense. A flashlight without the knowledge of battery technology is like some one who has a Ferrari and will only consider cheap fuel, oil, and maintenance for their car. I have enjoyed the excellent comments made on this thread.


----------



## ven (Oct 3, 2015)

MAD777 said:


> I have the VP2 and I'm also very pleased. I probably should have bought the 4 cell version.



Buy another vp2, far better option imo as you then have 2x1a per charger so 4x1a charge rates. 

The 4 cell is nice, just drops rate to 0.5a on 4 cells..........bays 1+4 is good for 1a though!!

I use the vp1 and vp2.........well the opus has took over main duties now.


----------



## sidecross (Oct 3, 2015)

ven said:


> Buy another vp2, far better option imo as you then have 2x1a per charger so 4x1a charge rates.
> 
> The 4 cell is nice, just drops rate to 0.5a on 4 cells..........bays 1+4 is good for 1a though!!
> 
> I use the vp1 and vp2.........well the opus has took over main duties now.




That was my thinking on why I bought two Xtar VP2's.


----------



## brightnorm (Oct 3, 2015)

I have used my VP2 with 18650's in all states of discharge, down to barely 3v. I always charge at 1A. Never any problem, always fully and successfully charged. When HJK says this is a "Very Good Charger" you can take it to the bank!

Brightnorm


----------



## duvallite (Oct 10, 2015)

I bought the Xtar VP2 about 4 months ago based on the many positive comments posted here when I was still a lurker at CPF. It's an excellent charger and I have not had any problems using it to charge my 18650s, and am very happy with the purchase. I've since recommended this charger to my family and friends.


----------



## sidecross (Oct 10, 2015)

I like the Xtar VP2 because it can be used as Power Bank to charge other 5 volt devices that use low mAh power.


----------



## magnum70383 (Jan 3, 2016)

sidecross said:


> All my batteries are 18650 3100mAh and 3400mAh bought in groups of ten and now include 40 batteries. I have three lights that use 4 18650's, two lights that use two 18650's each, and the rest use single 18650's. I live in an earthquake and fire hazard area and want enough battery capacity for at least 10 days without power.
> 
> I am quite surprised that people collect flashlights and yet seem to be timid about batteries, chargers, and their expense. A flashlight without the knowledge of battery technology is like some one who has a Ferrari and will only consider cheap fuel, oil, and maintenance for their car. I have enjoyed the excellent comments made on this thread.



Having 40 batteries, what other chargers do you have? 4x xtar vp2? Lol


----------



## suponlight (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello all,

Apologies if this was covered elsewhere, as I did not easily find it.

I am brand new to this hobby, I just received my new ZL SC600w MKIII HI with 3, unprotected NCR18650GA cells.

The research I did lead to me also acquiring an XTAR VP2 charger which the question I have is related to that:

From what I understand, the cells I bought are fully charged once they are at 4.2v, however, the charger indicates that the cell is at 4.2v, but the LED never changes from red to green, is this normal? 

Is this possibly due to the cell not having protective circuitry to create an open circuit for the charger?

I let the cells sit in the charger for awhile (30m or so) while they were indicating 4.2v, and then pulled them and tested them with my DMM (Fluke 87) and both cells are measuring exactly 4.2v.

Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## sidecross (Jul 8, 2016)

suponlight said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Apologies if this was covered elsewhere, as I did not easily find it.
> 
> ...


I have and use this particular charger, mine does change to green when fully charged. Do you have the voltage selection to 3.6 volts? If it is set to 3.8 volts the charger will not terminate until 4.35 volts.


----------



## suponlight (Jul 12, 2016)

sidecross said:


> I have and use this particular charger, mine does change to green when fully charged. Do you have the voltage selection to 3.6 volts? If it is set to 3.8 volts the charger will not terminate until 4.35 volts.



Thanks for the input, it looks like I just didn't have enough patience. 

After your reply I decided I was willing to potentially "sacrifice" one of my cells to see if it ever turned green and, it did.

I'd be interested in knowing what takes it so long to terminate once it's at its rated voltage, it took nearly an hour.


----------



## oKtosiTe (Jul 13, 2016)

suponlight said:


> Thanks for the input, it looks like I just didn't have enough patience.
> 
> After your reply I decided I was willing to potentially "sacrifice" one of my cells to see if it ever turned green and, it did.
> 
> I'd be interested in knowing what takes it so long to terminate once it's at its rated voltage, it took nearly an hour.



Even if the cell may reach 4.2V under load, it may not have reached full charge (i.e. 4.2V idle). 
In other words the last few mAh take the longest to pump in to the battery.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 13, 2016)

suponlight said:


> I'd be interested in knowing what takes it so long to terminate once it's at its rated voltage, it took nearly an hour.



You can just look at the red curves in the OP post, when they go horizontal the voltage has reached 4.2 volt, but they continue for some time, depending on the cell.


----------



## suponlight (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for the information guys!

Hopefully my ignorance helps someone else.


----------



## SubLGT (Oct 14, 2016)

My VP2 no longer charges. Warranty expired last month. :shakehead


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 14, 2016)

What seems to be the issue?


----------



## SubLGT (Oct 14, 2016)

RI Chevy said:


> What seems to be the issue?



No charge current. Fortunately, I have a SP1 as a backup charger.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 14, 2016)

Wow. My VP1 is still charging strong.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 14, 2016)

SubLGT said:


> My VP2 no longer charges. Warranty expired last month. :shakehead


Contact XTAR or where you purchased from. They may cover it. Both Channels out?

Mine are still holding up, but I also bought a 3rd backup for some insanely cheap price on sale because it looks to me like they may stop making this model with the SV2 and all their VC models out now, and the new VP4 Plus. A pity I don't like their new look they have been rolling out across the line. I'm happy so far with how the SV2 works though, have it charging 2 26650 batteries at 2A each right now. I need to get a lot more runtime on it though for 18650 the VP2 is still my go to or my WP2H. For analyzing though the lineup of course is different; I don't really need more chargers, but better analyzers. I may just get another electronic load as the price of the top chargers move up.


----------



## cyclesport (Oct 14, 2016)

SubLGT said:


> My VP2 no longer charges. Warranty expired last month. :shakehead




Two things: Might depend on the version you have...1st Gen (sold for $50 when launched and quickly dropped to $35) was recalled due to enclosures separating in temp extremes, and if you didn't recv' adequate notice of recall you may be able to exchange for a functional unit or get your's repaired gratis.

Sometimes depends on where purchased e.g. if from a distributor, like illuminationgear for example, he might be willing to go to bat for you if just out of warranty...pays to ask.


----------



## SubLGT (Oct 15, 2016)

After an overnight rest with the power supply disconnected from the charger, the VP2 is functioning correctly again. Hmmmmm, weird. Charged a 26650 at 1A and a 16340 at 0.25A


----------



## seery (Oct 16, 2016)

The VP2 is my favorite and most used charger...a true workhorse.


----------



## StandardBattery (Oct 16, 2016)

SubLGT said:


> After an overnight rest with the power supply disconnected from the charger, the VP2 is functioning correctly again. Hmmmmm, weird. Charged a 26650 at 1A and a 16340 at 0.25A


Hmmm... very strange. if it happens again check that the plug has a good connection, and the switch is properly positioned and not loose. Great to hear it's working, have not heard of any reliability problems with these.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 16, 2016)

Cool. Good to hear that it is "working" again.


----------



## ChrisGarrett (Oct 16, 2016)

SubLGT said:


> After an overnight rest with the power supply disconnected from the charger, the VP2 is functioning correctly again. Hmmmmm, weird. Charged a 26650 at 1A and a 16340 at 0.25A



Maybe the wall wart is going?

Keep an eye on it, as they have to cost about .02 cents to make.

My Opus BT-3400 came with a 3A wart that couldn't charge 4 cells at 1A, but was fine with 4 cells at 700mA and below. Got a new one and things are peachy.

Chris


----------



## SubLGT (Oct 17, 2016)

ChrisGarrett said:


> Maybe the wall wart is going?..



Maybe. The display lit up normally, and battery voltage was displayed, but no current was flowing and the voltage was not ramping up.


----------



## Cioppino (Apr 16, 2017)

I have an Xtar VP2 that I just smoked(literally, smoke came out of it). Can anyone recommend a new 4 slot charger?
Thanks.


----------



## ven (Apr 16, 2017)

Cioppino said:


> I have an Xtar VP2 that I just smoked(literally, smoke came out of it). Can anyone recommend a new 4 slot charger?
> Thanks.




Check the opus bt c3100 v2.2 out, good value charger and can do your 4 cells at 1a each(up to 2a on bays 1+4)


----------



## Gauss163 (Apr 16, 2017)

Cioppino said:


> I have an Xtar VP2 that I just smoked(literally, smoke came out of it)



Please tell us more. What were you doing when this happened? Do you have photos of the internals so we can see what component(s) failed?


----------



## greatbluewhite (Apr 23, 2017)

Is the power supply 110-220V?


----------



## greatbluewhite (Apr 24, 2017)

Fyi, as an answer to my own question, I've been informed by a vendor that the power supply is 100-240V.


----------



## OldSage (Jul 1, 2017)

HKJ, thanks for review.
New to the world of 18650 sized Lithium batteries and their chargers.
Need for home and recreational use higher efficiency torches has opened a new world. 
VP2 seems to be a durable and popular charger. Reasonable price. Overall looks to be a good value.
On the wish list.


----------



## marcosg (Feb 21, 2018)

Hello,
One quick question: Can I use the Ac adapter of the VP2 which is rated :
50/60Hz 0.4max output 12V—1000mA
On my SP1 which is rated 50/60Hz 0.35max output 12V—1000mA?

they look pretty much the same, only difference is the input from 0.4 to 3.5.
the output is the same. Just trying to save some outlets with so many ac adapters that I already have


----------



## Gauss163 (Feb 21, 2018)

^^^ Yes, just be sure that the barrel plug has the same polarity (almost always the tip is positive).


----------



## marcosg (Feb 21, 2018)

Gauss163 said:


> ^^^ Yes, just be sure that the barrel plug has the same polarity (almost always the tip is positive).



Thanks Gauss. The tips are the same on both.


----------

